# Accommodation provided/live out allowance for married couples



## touroperator.dz (Aug 5, 2013)

Dear all,

I am an Algerian hotelier willing to relocate in Dubai on the next September to look for a job in the hospitality industry Inshallah.

Since I am married (without children), my big worry is about the family entry and settlment of my wife in the case I get a job of course.

1- I read many articles on the net saying that the husband sponsor should earn at least 3000 AED if accomodation is provided and 4000 AED if accomodation isn't provided and This may have increased to AED 5,000 or 6,000 per month without accommodation since 2009. is it true? how it works ?

2- I read also an article saying that a law is to be settled by the immigraation dept stipulate that the tenancy contract should be provided for husbands sponsoring thier wives for family settlment. Is it true? how it works then ?

3- 90 % of hotels employers provide accommodation to thier staff line-level, in this case I want to know what do they provide for a married employee! do they offer a one bed room/studio for couples or give live out allowance

Many thanks for the responders


----------

